# La copia de archivos grandes me relentiza todo el sistema.

## ScKaLiBuR

Pues así es, cuando intento copiar un archivo grande de un disco duro externo a un disco duro local, el sistema empieza a ir lento. Incluso el cursor del ratón da algún que otro salto cuando se desliza.

Por si es relevante, tanto el HD externo como el HD donde hago la copia, están formateados en NTFS. La copia la hago desde la consola.

He probado incluso a bajarle la prioridad al proceso de copia pero ni así.

Alguna idea de qué puede estar provocando eso?

----------

## pelelademadera

copiar a ntfs en gral demanda bastante cpu, es probable que pase eso. a mi me pasa algo similar, no me llega a trabar el mouse, pero consume cpu a granel.... trato de no usar ntfs

----------

## ekz

Son síntomas típicos de un sistema sin DMA activado. Debes activar el DMA de tu placa en el kernel, y si son discos IDE, activar el DMA con hdparm. 

¡Saludos!

----------

## natxoblogg

como os comenta ekz:

[url]crysol.org/node/334[/url]

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Gracias, a todos. Comprobé que tenía DMA activado y así es. De modo que el problema no venía de ahí. He probado a reiniciar las X y ahora funciona como la seda. Parece que algún programa se pone a comer recursos pasado un tiempo. Apuesto que debe ser aMSN, el proceso "wish" en ocasiones se pone tragón. También tengo Chromium con unas 14 pestañas abiertas. No obstante, antes hice una copia con todo esto abierto, recién abierto porque estaba recién iniciado y todo bien.

En fin, sigo sin saber qué puede causarlo.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola...

¿Amsn encendido?

No lo dudes...y más si tienes una buena lista de contactos....

Hacé un tiempo migré a emesene, pero parece que el proyecto no esta muy "vivo" que digamos, por eso...con amsn sigo sufriendo su gran consumo de recursos por su conocido proceso "wish".......

Según tengo entendido, está hecho con Tcl/tk y este consume bastantes recursos.

Puedes optar por una optativa bastante bastante buena (para mi gusto mejor que amsn) que es Mercury MSN... 

http://www.mercury.im/

Lo malo, que también esta hecho con un lenguaje "pesado" como es java.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mi cuenta de MSN mas "pesada" tiene casi 400 contactos (y no, no es que conozca a tanta gente en persona, son todos clientes / proveedores  :Very Happy: ), el asunto es que la gestiono con aMSN que pasa encendido y conectado meses enteros, solo lo desconecto en caso de reinicio y la verdad me va muy bien, creo que la diferencia está en que siempre, pero siempre instalo la última snapshot de aMSN desde la SVN y la actualizao cada vez que me acuerdo, con esto siempre tengo la versión development instalada (AH! y siempre mantengo colapsada la lista de "desconectados" por que ahí si que se pone pesado en cuanto a uso de CPU cuando algún contacto cambia de estado).

No he probado ese mercury pero emesene paso, muy moderno para mi gusto (cuanto mas se parezca al IRC, sin parafernalias ni nada, mejor para lo que necesito).

Voy a ver de que se trata mercury.

Salud!

----------

